# Running watches and where has my motivation gone!



## Plax (15 Nov 2013)

I used to be quite an avid cyclist, cycling around 200-250 miles per month. However for the last couple of years my cycling mojo has all but disappeared. I just can't be bothered cycling anymore - I see it as a hassle (oiling the chain, drying it off when it gets wet, tweaking the gears, getting washed & changed at work etc). This year I have mainly only gone cycling with friends for tours / weekenders or because the car is in the garage!

In an attempt to at least do something I joined the gym. However expense, distance from home, and never being able to get everything I needed for HIIT / floor work knocked that one on the head after about 7 months. I do have weights and a treadmill / rollers at home but never use them anymore because it's a faff digging them out / making room to use them.

My problem also is, once I get home, I ain't going back out again. I've started running after work with a colleague who is a similar fitness level to me and has a similar running pace. We will run no less than 3 miles about 3 times a week which is better than nothing. This suits me as it is immediately after work (so no chance of going home and then thinking "f*ck it, I'm staying in my nice warm house"), doesn't take too long and with a friend it is harder to wiggle out of it, you are more committed. Also running in the wind & rain doesn't seem quite as traumatic as cycling in the rain and seems far less hassle. I never go running after work on my own, even when I bring my stuff in, I always decide I can't be bothered and then just go home.

Has anyone else had these kind of "motivation" issues and for so long? It has been about 3 years now. There was a time when the first thing I did when I woke up was think of cycling into work. I'd do this regardless of whether it was chucking it down or not, indeed I used to quite enjoy a good drenching now and then. 

Back to the running. I have an iPod with a Nike+ sensor. It's crap. The milage is always out by 1.25 - 1.75 miles even after calibrating it after every run. It quite often will stop recording mid way through a run as well. I'd like something more accurate & reliable. I could use an app like Strava on my phone, but digging it out the pocket to start / stop etc is a faff as I need to unlock my screen and it's a Galaxy S3 which is rather on the large side. I do have a Garmin 705 for the bike. Again that's bulky but easier to operate than an app on the phone. Has anyone tried using a bike GPS for running?

I have been thinking of getting a running watch instead. I'm overwhelmed by the choices, has anyone got any recomendations for running watches or am I actually better off with the bike GPS?

Right, I think I have waffled on for quite long enough. Those of you sitting at the back - WAKE UP!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Nov 2013)

Easiest choice is a basic Forerunner 110, more features requires a larger wallet naturally.


----------



## Tommy2 (15 Nov 2013)

Or something like a Garmin 310xt which you can use on the bike as well then sell your current GPS.

Set a goal, a ride or a run that you want to do and book it, hopefully that will help with the motivation.

Focus on the feeling you get after the run rather than how you feel before, and don't give yourself the option to back out, when it gets to the end of the day just change into your gear and go, don't think about it. Easier than it sounds but works for me.

I get a similar feeling before swim training as its at 8pm so I have a couple of hours after work to sit and have my tea, then it seems like a chore to get up and go out but I focus on the feeling I get when I am there and remember that I always enjoy it.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (15 Nov 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Easiest choice is a basic Forerunner 110, more features requires a larger wallet naturally.


 
I have this, its simple and light. Never failed me.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (15 Nov 2013)

You can also set the Forerunner to average speed, it does it over what ever distance you set it to. E.g mine just gives me an average per mile. So I use this for my rides too.


----------



## Venod (15 Nov 2013)

I have used a Forerunner 410 for a few years its compatible with the rear wheel cadence and speed sensor but you already have a 705 for the bike, you could sell it as you are not doing much cycling and get a watch that is bike compatible should you fancy cycling again, as for motivation set a goal IE run 10K cycle 50k or enter an event, park run, sportive, charity ride, if non of this works be prepared to buy new clothes as your waistline expands.


----------



## john59 (15 Nov 2013)

I don't suffer the lack of motivation but I do choose to run more than cycle over winter. One reason is running can be done in most weathers but it also nice to give the body a different workout for winter. I use my older Garmin 705 for running, I usually hand hold it or have it in my pocket.

I also have a Samsung Galaxy S4 which now recognises ANT+ heart rate straps, since the 4.3 update, but have yet to use it.

John


----------



## jowwy (15 Nov 2013)

Plax said:


> I used to be quite an avid cyclist, cycling around 200-250 miles per month. However for the last couple of years my cycling mojo has all but disappeared. I just can't be bothered cycling anymore - I see it as a hassle (oiling the chain, drying it off when it gets wet, tweaking the gears, getting washed & changed at work etc). This year I have mainly only gone cycling with friends for tours / weekenders or because the car is in the garage!
> 
> In an attempt to at least do something I joined the gym. However expense, distance from home, and never being able to get everything I needed for HIIT / floor work knocked that one on the head after about 7 months. I do have weights and a treadmill / rollers at home but never use them anymore because it's a faff digging them out / making room to use them.
> 
> ...


Is it really that much hassle to take phone in and out of your pocket, prob not. You'll get a watch then say its hassle taking it on and off and pressing start next. Just stop making excuses, get out there run, cycle whichever it is and enjoy it.

Get a forerunner from garmin or use strava and save yourself a ton of money just for a 3mile run.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Nov 2013)

What if the OP want's to spend money? You're forever going on about your Titanium bike with Zipp 202's on it., you wanted those things right?


----------



## jowwy (15 Nov 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> What if the OP want's to spend money? You're forever going on about your Titanium bike with Zipp 202's on it., you wanted those things right?


i advised a forerunner or did you fail to notice that bit - i also advised saving himself money too - i think that's two pieces of useful information or was you just waiting for the chance to back bite as usual 

and for your info i haven't mentioned my back or wheels for a while, but you failed to notice that too.

anyway this OP is not about me.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Nov 2013)

jowwy said:


> i advised a forerunner or did you fail to notice that bit - i also advised saving himself money too - i think that's two pieces of useful information or was you just waiting for the chance to back bite as usual
> 
> and for your info i haven't mentioned my back or wheels for a while, but you failed to notice that too.
> 
> anyway this OP is not about me.


Two conflicting pieces of advise, really useful 

ps: you have your bike information plastered all over your sig and user-title, you only mention it each time you post  Nice bite though.


----------



## jowwy (15 Nov 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Two conflicting pieces of advise, really useful
> 
> ps: you have your bike information plastered all over your sig and user-title, you only mention it each time you post  Nice bite though.


he has a choice of which piece of advise to use. The same choice i gave myself before buying my bike and wheels, i chose to buy and still buying

but don't be too jealous will you


----------



## Plax (15 Nov 2013)

Actually I'm of the feminine persuation.

It's not really a hassle per se to take my phone out of my pocket no, it's the operation of said phone (in the rain it's hard to use a touch screen!), the risk of dropping it, the size etc that concerns me. By the time I've unlocked it, the timer has added about 5 minutes onto my time! I'd be happier to use my Garmin 705, which I might actually try out before I invest in a watch. Thought a specific running watch might be better as I dislike carrying things in pockets and it's less likely to get dropped.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Nov 2013)

jowwy said:


> he has a choice of which piece of advise to use. The same choice i gave myself before buying my bike and wheels, i chose to buy and still buying
> 
> but don't be too jealous will you


When you have something to be jealous of, let me know


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Nov 2013)

FFS...



To the OP a lower end Garmin running watch or equivalent will probably do you just fine!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Nov 2013)

Plax said:


> Actually I'm of the feminine persuation.
> 
> It's not really a hassle per se to take my phone out of my pocket no, it's the operation of said phone (in the rain it's hard to use a touch screen!), the risk of dropping it, the size etc that concerns me. By the time I've unlocked it, the timer has added about 5 minutes onto my time! I'd be happier to use my Garmin 705, which I might actually try out before I invest in a watch. Thought a specific running watch might be better as I dislike carrying things in pockets and it's less likely to get dropped.


A watch is the answer then. Handtec.co.uk have refurbs in stock IIRC


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Nov 2013)

Amazon used to have an older Garmin running device listed at a very good price too.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Amazon used to have an older Garmin running device listed at a very good price too.


Forerunner 60? Not GPS enabled though, early footpod version :O


----------



## Plax (15 Nov 2013)

Cheers, I've added a Forerunner 110 to my Amazon wishlist, hopefully Santa might take the hint........


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Nov 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Forerunner 60? Not GPS enabled though, early footpod version :O



No this was a GPS unit, came with HR strap too. Had one, no longer have it.


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2013)

Decathlon now do a range of running watches which data can be uploaded.

To be honest, messing with gadgets/phones etc. is probably one of the reasons you aren't cycling or running. Just get out there and do it. Stop faffing about. Your 705 will do the job fine without any expense.

Personally, I think you are putting a 'blocker' there by having the devices.


Other daft question - can you not start cycling to work, I thought you once did ? I've been desparate to get back cycling to work, nothing like being stuck in a car in a jam. Only managed 4 days of driving.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Amazon used to have an older Garmin running device listed at a very good price too.


ForeRunner 205 & 305
Main difference was HRM on 305 

I got a 305 from an Amazon seller about 2 years ago (brand new) & paid about £90!!!!!


It has all the features you need, albeit a bigger body than the modern Garmins, it can even measure Altitude climbed!


----------



## Plax (15 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Decathlon now do a range of running watches which data can be uploaded.
> 
> To be honest, messing with gadgets/phones etc. is probably one of the reasons you aren't cycling or running. Just get out there and do it. Stop faffing about. Your 705 will do the job fine without any expense.
> 
> ...


 
I used to cycle to work every day come rain or shine. Now I can't be bothered. I've even tried packing my bag and getting all my gear ready the night before to no avail. I either don't get out of bed in time or decide that it's raining and/or too windy so I can't be bothered. My motivation is well shot. If procrasilazyitus was a disease I have got it.


----------



## Plax (15 Nov 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> ForeRunner 205 & 305
> Main difference was HRM on 305
> 
> I got a 305 from an Amazon seller about 2 years ago (brand new) & paid about £90!!!!!
> ...


 
I've added a few of those to my watch list on ebay.


----------



## Crackle (15 Nov 2013)

Roll with the motivation and worry not. Running is good and you're right, not as bad in the rain and wind, it's what I do these days. You still got a mtn bike Plax. Go have some fun on it at the wknds, it's all meant to be fun. Your enthusiasm for the bike will return, in the meantime, just stay fit, don't let that go, you worked hard for it.


----------



## snorri (15 Nov 2013)

Plax said:


> My motivation is well shot. If procrasilazyitus was a disease I have got it.


 Yeah well they say 'Life's a ***** and then you die' .
You could try dumping the technology.
Just keep cycling, running or walking as the mood takes you. It's the activity that maintains or improves your health and wellbeing and not the statistics derived from the activity.


----------



## Plax (15 Nov 2013)

snorri said:


> Yeah well they say 'Life's a ***** and then you die' .
> You could try dumping the technology.
> Just keep cycling, running or walking as the mood takes you. It's the activity that maintains or improves your health and wellbeing and not the statistics derived from the activity.


 
That's the problem, with or without technology, my mood takes me nowhere! Well sometimes it's to the kitchen to pour more wine.


----------



## potsy (15 Nov 2013)

I would give it a go with your 705 first and see how you get on, it's what I intend to do if I ever get brave enough to start running outdoors


----------



## Plax (15 Nov 2013)

It was too late to use my 705 this evening (yes today coincided with an after work run!), but I'm going to give it a go next time. The stupid Nike+ sensor didn't work at all today. Found out my running partner has a forerunner 110 which she's really happy with so I'm definitely going to keep that on my wish list. There is a forerunner 10 as well which seems not much different to the 110 so I've stuck that in my wish list as well. I hope I'm not on Santa's naughty list.


----------



## Berties (15 Nov 2013)

I use a forerunner 405cx with hrm,can use it on cycle as well, have used it all over Europe very good at what it does ,
To get your mojo back consider a training plan with a end event , or 10km under a hour , half marathon maybe and follow a set laid out training plan ,good luck


----------



## srw (15 Nov 2013)

A toy won't get you out and active. You need a goal, or an alternative motivation.

There's a very good book - _The Procrastination Equation _by Piers Steel - which covers this sort of thing extremely well. He gives very good practical advice on how to get over various different kinds of lack of motivation for all sorts of situation.


----------



## Dusty Bin (15 Nov 2013)

srw said:


> A toy won't get you out and active. You need a goal, or an alternative motivation.
> 
> There's a very good book - _The Procrastination Equation _by Piers Steel - which covers this sort of thing extremely well. He gives very good practical advice on how to get over various different kinds of lack of motivation for all sorts of situation.



Not being funny, but staying in a reading a book is probably not compatible with getting 'out and active'...


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Nov 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Not being funny, but staying in a reading a book is probably not compatible with getting 'out and active'...



That is a classic one, I want to do something, I will research how to do it etc..... hours spent reading, never actually get round to doing it! 

Yeah... I do it all the time!


----------



## Dusty Bin (15 Nov 2013)

I've often thought about buying that 'procrastination' book - but I usually end up doing something else instead..


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Nov 2013)

I read a cycling forum or two, oh.....


----------



## Plax (15 Nov 2013)

srw said:


> A toy won't get you out and active. You need a goal, or an alternative motivation.
> 
> There's a very good book - _The Procrastination Equation _by Piers Steel - which covers this sort of thing extremely well. He gives very good practical advice on how to get over various different kinds of lack of motivation for all sorts of situation.





Dusty Bin said:


> Not being funny, but staying in a reading a book is probably not compatible with getting 'out and active'...





Rob3rt said:


> That is a classic one, I want to do something, I will research how to do it etc..... hours spent reading, never actually get round to doing it!
> 
> Yeah... I do it all the time!



Well I've just bought a copy on eBay for £2.99. It looks interesting so I might actually read it. Failing that it will look good alongside my copies of "The Success System that Never Fails", "Success Through A Positive Mental Attitude" and "Extraordinary Solutions to Everyday Problems".


----------



## srw (15 Nov 2013)

Unlike the others it's written by a scientist and describes his own research with specific examples.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (21 Nov 2013)

Plax, I've been in exactly this situation. For whatever reason, I don't use a bike any more and found that I was getitng steadily more and more unfit. I started running mostly to encourage my brother (who was even less fit than me) and have now got really into it. The reason I like it is that I can go for a run if I've got an hour spare: cycling always seemed to take up the best part of half a day, and I'd certainly never get around to going in the week.
Ignore those who say that the toys won't get you out of the door ... they do! I go out running to gather data and try and beat my records as much as just for the fun of running. I bought myself a Garmin Forerunner 10, having read about issues with the waterproofing of the Forerunner 110, and so far as I can tell, the FR10 is the better tool. Dead simple to use and very robust. I was so impressed that I bought my fiancee one as well. Well, actually I was more annoyed that she kept pinching mine.
Good luck with it. I'm so hooked that I've started doing 10K races, and am training for my first half marathon in nearly 30 years. I'm even planning to run a 10k for my stag do, probably wearing a wedding dress if my best man's got anything to do with it!
If you do get a Garmin, you can send me a friend request on Garmin Connect if you like, I'm Rhythm Thief on there too and can be found at http://connect.garmin.com/profile/RhythmThief . I'm only connected to my brother and my fiancee on there, but I find it really encouraging to get comments on my running.


----------



## Born2die (21 Nov 2013)

I can be a lazy git and find it easy to skip the gym but I do 4 or more classes a week and the people there have become good friends who if I disappear are liable to heckle me via text and fb or turn up and haul my ass down the gym


----------



## Crackle (21 Nov 2013)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Plax, I've been in exactly this situation. For whatever reason, I don't use a bike any more and found that I was getitng steadily more and more unfit. I started running mostly to encourage my brother (who was even less fit than me) and have now got really into it. The reason I like it is that I can go for a run if I've got an hour spare: cycling always seemed to take up the best part of half a day, and I'd certainly never get around to going in the week.
> Ignore those who say that the toys won't get you out of the door ... they do! I go out running to gather data and try and beat my records as much as just for the fun of running. I bought myself a Garmin Forerunner 10, having read about issues with the waterproofing of the Forerunner 110, and so far as I can tell, the FR10 is the better tool. Dead simple to use and very robust. I was so impressed that I bought my fiancee one as well. Well, actually I was more annoyed that she kept pinching mine.
> Good luck with it. I'm so hooked that I've started doing 10K races, and am training for my first half marathon in nearly 30 years. I'm even planning to run a 10k for my stag do, probably wearing a wedding dress if my best man's got anything to do with it!
> If you do get a Garmin, you can send me a friend request on Garmin Connect if you like, I'm Rhythm Thief on there too and can be found at http://connect.garmin.com/profile/RhythmThief . I'm only connected to my brother and my fiancee on there, but I find it really encouraging to get comments on my running.


 
Oh, you haven't found Strava yet have you


----------



## Tommy2 (21 Nov 2013)

Rhythm Thief said:


> I've started doing 10K races, and am training for my first half marathon in nearly 30 years.


You should do well then if you've got nearly 30 years to train for it


----------



## Rhythm Thief (21 Nov 2013)

Crackle said:


> Oh, you haven't found Strava yet have you


 
Not heard of it before. Looks a bit too competitive for me, to be honest.


----------



## uclown2002 (21 Nov 2013)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Not heard of it before. Looks a bit too competitive for me, to be honest.


It doesn't have to be.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (21 Nov 2013)

Tommy2 said:


> You should do well then if you've got nearly 30 years to train for it


 
 Not necessarily ... in 30 years I'll be 72.


----------



## Plax (21 Nov 2013)

I'm on Garmin Connect, I upload my Garmin 705 rides there. Hadn't really thought of it as a social thing, but I'm Plaxinator on it. I'll try and remember to find you on it next time I'm on unless you find me first!
Talking of Garmins. We went for a run after work today and I took my 705. I think it was having a funny half hour as there was erratic lines shooting off in places and in one section I was swimming in the lake. I'll take it on the next run to see how it fares and if I get the same thing then I'll resign the 705 to just cycling. I've never had anything like that on the bike.
I've seen the FR10, it's cheaper than the 110 and doesn't seem that much different, poorer battery life and number of activities it can store is less and that's it I think. So might just get a FR10!


----------



## Rhythm Thief (22 Nov 2013)

Cool. Just sent you a friend request on GC.


----------



## Plax (22 Nov 2013)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Cool. Just sent you a friend request on GC.


 
Accepted! I've jigged my settings from private to only my connections so you should be able to see me now. Don't think Garmin has a privacy zone like Strava does so don't come round and rob all my bikes now will you! 

The latest entry shows how completely random my last run was using the 705! According to my friends FR110 we did 3 miles, but mine only shows 2.86 miles. I'd have thought 2 Garmin devices would have been pretty much the same.


----------



## david k (28 Nov 2013)

i have a forerunner 110 and its very good, i also have a garmin edge 800, i udse both. TBH you only need to 110 if you only really wish to record your rides as i mostly do

And register for endomondo which helps my motivation, particularly the challenges which help - Most miles 2014 - http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/13333865


----------

